# Carb problems---need diagrams



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

i am in need of a exploded view of the carb on the Z24i motor. i searched on here and the internet and can find nothing. if some one has the means to post this in here that would be great. i have been battling a no spark issue and have got that fixed. and now the issue is fuel. i have fuel to the carb but noting in the carb. i need to know how this carb works so i can figure this thing out, and get to driving this thing.

thanks for all your help!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you do not have a carb you have a tbi..

check tbi for power...

i am dying to know how you fixed spark problem.....


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

got ICMs and a new battery.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check power to the injectors..

i know on my 86 truck the crimp in the service loop (wire harness) had corroded..

thus interupting the power to the tbi..

about 6 inches b4 the tbi plug ..the wire harness has a kind of loop ..

in the loop the 2 tbi wires are crimped to the one power wire coming from the ecm


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

i will look at that tomorrow after work.

are there any good places online that have good wiring diagrams??


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i will do some checking for a schematic..


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks.

i have looked all over the net and found nothing.
things are hard to find for this truck......


oh should i have battery voltage or a ref voltage at the tbi connector??


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just use a circuit tester and check for any power at the tbi..

if i remember right the tbi wires are white ,red ,blue and black..


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

will i tested both connectors at the TBI at the 4 pin connector i had 3 dead holes and 1 battery voltage.

and at the 3 pin connector i had only 2 pins that were used but it was a 3 pin style connector which i had a 5volt ref voltage.


the 4 pin was at the driverside and the 3 pin was at the back.


and the colors on the 4 pin were black and green with different tracers.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

with the key on or off??

lets call the tbi connector .. tbi side and ecm side..


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

that was key on.

and not sure what you mean with the last thing you said???

ecm side and tbi side??


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

also there was some type of metal strap that was around the wires in the plastic casing that ended about 3 inches before the connector. is that just sheilding for the wire??


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i think it is a shielding.

ecm side and tbi side refers to the plug in connector..


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

tested a few things tonight.

first fuel volume. it was great!

second fuel pressure and that was at @28psi
not sure what it is supposed to be but for a TBI setup i think 28 is plenty.

tomorrow im going to be putting a noid light on the injector plugs to see if i have pulse.


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

well it ran for about 3-4 seconds tonight. on carb cleaner and the injectors are defintly the cause of the issue. probaly from sitting for a year and a half.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ahhh injectors, a very problematic part when left to sit. On my 68 510 project the injectors stuck open and flooded the 16v KA with fuel from oil pan to valve cover.


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

narrowed it down that it is infact the injectors. they are getting pulse and fuel but nothing out of them. so i am going to take them out of the truck and try to clean them. if that does not work i will have to source some injectors.


anybody....


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

took the injectors to work today cleaned them and pressured them up there and ran some injector cleaner threw them and they worrk great.

here inlies the problem:
i have reinstalled them in the truck and still nothing??? i am at a complete loss here. when i tested to see if they were getting pulse from the ECU they were. i will have to get my noid light from work tomorrow and test this again. i am not sure were to go from here. i guess if they arent pulsing for some reason now that will be one road to go down, but if they are this thing should start!?!???........right


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

i have power to the injectors but no ground to them. i have ground and power pulse when the pigtail is not plugged in the the injectors, but when i plug it in i lose the ground and the pulse goes to 12v all the time on all the pins??? its like the injectors are internally shorted out? is this possible?, or do i have a failed ECU that is not suppling ground.

i have had them out and cleaned them and they fire fine on the bench when power is pulsed to them. so i put them back in the truck and i get nothing. i also tried clear flood mode and still nothing. i am not all that familiar with the Z24i set up so any help with this would be great.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes on the ecm and check grounds all the way to ecm...


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

codes are still 23,24 and grounds are good all the way back to the ECM. i think that it is the ECM.....

do you by chance have one of those laying around???


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

were those the only codes now..?

do not worry about 23 and 24..


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

yes those are the only codes in the ECM now.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you try to start it after getting just 23 and 24 codes?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u have a pm..


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

zanegrey said:


> did you try to start it after getting just 23 and 24 codes?


yes and it just cranks.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check main realy
and coils /ballst for power..


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

main relay is good and i have spark on both sides int/exh coils and ballasts have power.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try a ground wire straight from the bat to injectos groud with the key on to see if you can get inj to spray


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

any of the four wires or the side that pulses??


----------



## problemsgalore (Mar 5, 2009)

hey. i'm going through the exact same problem as you. i can keep pouring fuel in and it runs alright. but once i stop it won't keep running. all the symptons are the same. one thing that i've found is that the f.i.c.d solenoid is not getting proper 12 volt power supply. i don't think that would cause it not to start but its all i have to go on. i'll let u know if i can figure out anything out.


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

i think that it is infact the ECU failing. i am going to try to find someone local that will let me borrow there ECU and see if that fixes it. money is real tight now with business being so slow. so i am trying get this running as cheaply as possible.


----------



## problemsgalore (Mar 5, 2009)

ya i was reading another thread that had the exact same problem as us. he fixed it by throwing in a new ecu. i tried throwing in an 88 pathfinder ecu into my 87 HB but the thing didn't even power up. so i'm searching for another 87 ecu. let me know how it turns out. cheers


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

well i found a ECU locally going to match the ECU numbers and get it hopefully they match and this thing will RUN!!!!


----------



## problemsgalore (Mar 5, 2009)

do u think an ecu in rebootable? i tried resetting the codes but that didn't help. i'm just wondering if its possible to reboot it completely back to factory setting with all codes and errors deleted. be a little cheaper then buyin a new one if its possible ,haven't found anything yet tho


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

yes i have tried this and it has not worked. i think that i am going to get one from zanegrey.


----------



## problemsgalore (Mar 5, 2009)

got mine up and running. seems it was the computer. i found out my truck was in fact the 86.5 model and it has a one of a kind computer. well specific to that year anyway. had some trouble finding one and then did find one and went to get it and the wrecker had screwed up and it wasn't the one i wanted. so i decided to swap complete wiring harness and computer from my donor vehicle (88 pathfinder).Way cheaper but a little more work. plugged it all in and started up no problem. there were a couple glitches with the vacuum lines and the ignition somehow got fried but i had a new one and popped it in there and seems to go good. i think i know this truck inside and out now and feel ur pain. let me know how it goes with the computer. good luck!


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

ordered an ECM from zanegrey. will be here mid week.

i will keep you posted.


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

that did it! she started right up. sounds pretty good for sitting for almost 2years. tons of smoke from burning off all the sh!t that has built up on it but it seems to run well. going to try and drive it to work soon to get it on a lift and check out what else it might need. but it finally runs :fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

absolutely fantastic..

look at the big brain on brad..


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

zanegrey said:


> absolutely fantastic..
> 
> look at the big brain on brad..




LOL thanks man. just a huge relief hearing the truck fire and RUN!!:woowoo::woowoo: 
thanks a ton for all your help.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

made me tear up...congrats


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

God i hope that this is it. if not..........i think im going to blow it up!


priceless...


----------

